# Weed Whacking in rain or when grass wet?



## meanwhile

Is it OK to weed whack when the grass/weeds are wet? I know that safety issues would be to be careful not to slip and fall. But, is there any reason not to use the weed whacker on wet grass? Does it not cut as well? Would wet grass hurt the machine? 

We need to do a job tomorrow or Tuesday, but there is a chance of thunderstorms. The job is to whack down a huge field that is very high - some of it waist high. I know we would not get out there in the rain, but since we must get the job done before Wednesday, is it OK to weed whack wet weeds/grass? 

Thanks.


----------



## chestnut

Whack away. I've whacked lots of wet weeds, even in the rain when finishing up. Only difference is wet pants legs.


----------



## Callieslamb

Take your pants off before you go in the house when you're done. If the grass/weeds are thick, you might have to take smaller bites out of it or it will get tangled up in the machine more.


----------



## meanwhile

OK - thanks. Yes, the grass/weeds are very high and thick. Some are waist high. We could not find anyone to bring a tractor over there and it is such a mess anyway that it would be scary to drive where the ground cannot be seen.

We started a test area and it took about an hour to chop a 12 foot wide by about 30 foot long section - so it will take a while. We have to get it done though so all four of us will tackle it. I have a sling blade too.

Thank you!


----------



## vicker

I think the string trimmers work better in wet weeds. And, less dust.


----------



## meanwhile

Thanks - My Middle Son and husband started at 6:50 AM to try and get it done today. It is cloudy but has not rained yet. They hope to get most of it done before the rain gets here. We hope so.....

Thanks!


----------



## Rick

meanwhile said:


> Thanks - My Middle Son and husband started at 6:50 AM to try and get it done today. It is cloudy but has not rained yet. They hope to get most of it done before the rain gets here. We hope so.....
> 
> Thanks!


A European Scythe would be invaluable for such weeds, I really think it could out pace a wacker if you minus out dealing with the cord, fueling, and such. If you have never used one, check out a youtube vid!

Tractor would work (if available) by hitching a yard rake, and sending it through first.


----------



## simplegirl

Glad to hear it worked for you. I was gonna test it out for ya but since we haven't had any rain for a month or so........ Yeah, our weeds are just drying up. Along with everything else.


----------



## lemonthyme7

And as always when working in tall grass and weeds, check for ticks when you are done.


----------



## meanwhile

Well! After five straight hours of weed whacking we got only half of it done! We used up string and more string in one weed whacker and we burned up a blade in the other! The weeds were fiberous and kept getting wrapped around the blade which then heated up and finally melted the plastic thing around the blade.

Husband on the way to Lowe's now to get new blades.

It did not rain after all! The grass was damp with dew but dried up. Looks like s storm on the way but we hope we can finish it tomorrow morning. 

We asked another neighbor about getting a tractor in there but they say nope. It is on a sloping hillside and then has a creek running right through it. A barbed wire fence is all around it. After we get the mess cut down, I think it won't be too bad to keep up with after this. Looks like no one has cut it for years. It will be a pretty pasture once we clean it up.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## FLFKY

Agree with Rick. If you like to get some exercise while getting rid of weeds, then a european scythe is your answer. It actually cuts better in wet grass!

No gas smell, no backache, no noise(which means you can do it whenever you want and not wake neighbors), and good cardio. 

I bought mine here:

Scythe Supply - Scythe blades, snaths, equipment

I don't work for them, just really happy with their product.


----------



## BarbadosSheep

we are doing the same thing today in the rain. The nice part is there is no dust and the rain keeps things much cooler.


----------



## fishhead

I used to use blades on my weed eater to cut golden rod on the pond banks. Mine were plastic but I think you can get metal ones too. They were much faster than string on weed stems.


----------



## NorthCountryWd

Scythe really would work and probably just as well if not better than a weedwacker at that height. 

My grandfather used to put us to work with one. My cousins and I used to do 12 acres of apple trees every couple weeks. It went quicker than you'd think. 

BTW, my grandfather had a mower and weedwacker, but just liked to teach us about work. I appreciated it then and still do.....my cousins not so much.


----------



## meanwhile

During the 2nd day cutting we finally got it done. It took 11 hours of weed whacking! Two older sons had weed whackers running non - stop. Younger son took turns too so the older boys could get water breaks but they did not even stop to eat lunch. They had to whack it half off the stems, then cut to the ground and used the blades to cut it up some. 

We will look around about a scythe. We have a small bush ax thing but I don't think that would work. This field really looks good now and we will be able to keep up with it using the mower now. 

A fat nasty copperhead came out and the boys killed it. We saw a 2nd one run under the little bridge. There are photos of the dead one at our Facebook page if anyone wants to see a dead nasty copperhead. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Rick

meanwhile said:


> During the 2nd day cutting we finally got it done. It took 11 hours of weed whacking! Two older sons had weed whackers running non - stop. Younger son took turns too so the older boys could get water breaks but they did not even stop to eat lunch. They had to whack it half off the stems, then cut to the ground and used the blades to cut it up some.
> 
> We will look around about a scythe. We have a small bush ax thing but I don't think that would work. This field really looks good now and we will be able to keep up with it using the mower now.
> 
> A fat nasty copperhead came out and the boys killed it. We saw a 2nd one run under the little bridge. There are photos of the dead one at our Facebook page if anyone wants to see a dead nasty copperhead. Thanks for all the tips.


From what i've heard the European Scythe is superior, and Scythe Supply - see Mike Bunk's link - says they can customize the snath.


----------



## meanwhile

A neighbor has a scythe he said the boys can use if they get another job with weeds that high. I have not seen the scythe yet but he said it was his father's. So - it has to be old since the neighbor is 65. 

The boys have more yard jobs but they are normal mowing. 

Thanks everyone. Have good weekend.


----------



## travis91

Get some of the Gator line in the silver package made by Oregon the chainsaw company..


----------



## am1too

I simply love my string mower. It uses 155 line and will cut any weed or snake rat now and has 2 wheels. It is far better than any hand held weed wacker and usually cuts a 21 inch swath as fast as you want to push it. I've cut 5 ft grass and small saplings. It was my brushhog.


----------



## meanwhile

travis91: We discovered the Gator line a few weeks ago and started using it. It worked very well in the tall weeds. We still have to cut twice but it did a good job on the hard weeds. 

am1too: We are waiting now to see if the Small Engine Repair shop man has a very cheap mower the boys can buy. Since they are just starting out, they do not have the money to buy a new mower and will have to work hard and use the tools at hand and save up to buy a good mower.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## travis91

I swear by the Gator line.. i use it on a tanka string trimmer.. and will out mow the walk behind jobs.. this is what i want next http://www.redmax.com/products/reciprocator/


----------



## meanwhile

travis91: Yes, that reciprocator looks like a good idea. We need a regular push mower now. The boys have been using an old one that a friend let them use. 

Have a good week and thanks everyone for the tips.


----------

